
It’s Real: YouTube Debuts Live Streaming Platform With Two-Day Test - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/12/youtube-live-streaming/
======
tmugavero
The problem they'll have the most trouble with in live streaming is
simultaneous viewers. YouTube can fudge it with On Demand videos now by using
progressive download and a lighttpd plugin, but streaming live to that large
of an audience will choke them.

Wow, 105 people watching now at probably 300kbps and it's incredibly blocky
and jittery. Now it's having technical issues, off the air.

------
Caligula
The legal ramifications will be interesting once it is released to the masses
and not just a few partners.

Org's such as the UFC or NFL will hate this far more than they hate
justin.tv/ustream.tv because it will make live streaming more mainstream for
the masses.

~~~
starduster
Except of course that YouTube won't allow their site to turn into
[http://www.justin.tv/directory?order=hot&lang=en](http://www.justin.tv/directory?order=hot&lang=en)

The current sites could prevent it, but they have VCs to impress and no assets
to protect.

~~~
cracki
i see a lot of "canned" content getting streamed over there. what's the point
of that?

i can just as easily download that stuff, in higher quality, watch it whenever
and wherever i want, and i can even pause and seek.

~~~
Raphael
It's communal viewing. Watch a program and chat about what is happening.

------
est
> Live streams will only be available on YouTube proper (you can’t embed it in
> widgets yet), and YouTube won’t be archiving the footage, either.

Someone make an archiver of youtube live steams.

------
theprodigy
I think this is a natural step that youtube should be taking and I would say
good bye to most of the online streaming sites.

I don't think youtube will open up the live stream feature to the masses,
where anyone can live stream, like ustream or JTV because their infrastructure
can't handle it and honestly most of the stuff regular people produce are
horrible and a waste of resources.

They will in the short run offer live streaming to content partners and
special people (celebrities) that produce content that people actually want to
watch and has production value.

Ustream is known for having celebrities on their platforms, but once Youtube
live stream platform comes out they will be gone. No celebrity will be able to
resist the amount of eyeballs that youtube can bring and the switching cost is
very low. It would be safe to say that people who have Ustream accounts also
have Youtube accounts and Ustream hasn't signed any exclusive deals with
celebrities.

Youtube will be the distribution platform of the premium live streaming
content and the rest will be for the low brow stuff and illegal content.

~~~
theprodigy
I don't get why this is being down voted, but i don't care. It will happen
just wait.

